# Harley Davidson Reproduction Tank Bike, any information??? acquired one today



## jcopello (Apr 15, 2012)

Cant seem to find any info on this exact bike. Bendix rear hub, tank horn works, seats gotta go, Plan on adding black fenders pinstriped with the same paint on the tank and a luggage rack.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry don't know anything about this particular model but Harley did have some bikes built in the late 90's for sale mostly through their dealerships.

I found these links:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/content.php?42-1997-Harley-Davidson-Limited-Edition-Bicycle-43
http://motorbicycling.com/showthread.php?t=15936

Don't know how legit this ad is or if this is still available, but here it is anyway:
http://www.americanlisted.com/colorado_6/motorcycles_10/1997_harley_davidson_ltd_edition_bicycle_900_se_aurora_12857113.html


----------



## mruiz (Apr 16, 2012)

*1980*

It looks like a 1980 cruiser/ Custom made.


----------



## jcopello (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.midamericaauctions.com/items/1969-schwinn-b-harley-davidson/

just a coincidence? seems to be really similar to mine


----------



## jcopello (Apr 16, 2012)

After running the serial number, come to find out this bike started out as a 1980 Deluxe cruiser, Guess it is just a one off custom, I thought it was one of the limited runs that they did for Rolling Rock beer, Fat tire, Etc. 

There was some writing on the back of the saddle that says "rideable Bicycle Replicas" out of Alemeda, Ca. 

http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1971_1980/1980_26.html


----------



## MR D (Apr 17, 2012)

First off, I'd like to say that's a nice bike. Custom made for someone that likes the Harley name (but probably can't afford a real Harley). I like to customize bikes as well. You can do your own Harley bicycle if you want and ride it like you made it! LOL

The problem being that Harley did not (probably) have anything to do with these bikes. They are for fun and riding...I wouldn't give too much for someone to make one for me, when you can do the very same thing yourself. 

As I mentioned it's a nice bike and probably rides great. The only problem is when someone tries to pass it off to someone else as a "real deal" Harley bike. That happens to often to people who don't know what they're seeing or looking to buy. They end up paying way too much for something like that.

I'd slap some fenders on it and maybe a rear rack. Finish the customizing!

Mr D.


----------



## MR D (Apr 17, 2012)

jcopello said:


> There was some writing on the back of the saddle that says "rideable Bicycle Replicas" out of Alemeda, Ca.
> 
> http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1971_1980/1980_26.html




These saddles were made to look like the old high wheel saddles, and they can be bought and placed on any bike, with the correct size seat tube that is. I've had two of them. they are surprisingly comfortable. They make a bike look cool. That saying is probably their logo "RBR".


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 17, 2012)

At the very least Harley was involved regarding licensing arrangements to permit use of their name and other related IP. They are very aggressive in protecting this, and in wringing out every penny they can get.


----------



## jcopello (Apr 17, 2012)

MR D said:


> First off, I'd like to say that's a nice bike. Custom made for someone that likes the Harley name (but probably can't afford a real Harley). I like to customize bikes as well. You can do your own Harley bicycle if you want and ride it like you made it! LOL
> 
> The problem being that Harley did not (probably) have anything to do with these bikes. They are for fun and riding...I wouldn't give too much for someone to make one for me, when you can do the very same thing yourself.
> 
> ...




Thank you, I was beginning to think i was the only one that liked this thing! I contacted RBR and they knew nothing about it. Came to conclusion that this def is a one off custom. So im gonna run with it, put some fenders on it, luggage rack, new decals on the headtube/chain guard and finish it off.

Any idea what type of fenders i can put on this since they never came with them originally?


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 18, 2012)

You can use pretty much any ballooner 26" fenders.  I think Lowrider makes a decent pair of chrome ones with ducktails.  You'll have to modify / shorten the rear stays so you can mount to the frame instead of the rear axle.  But you'll have to do that with pretty much any new fenders.  The fenders from the Schwinn Deluxe 7s might look decent, they are chrome and have the bolt-on Phantom style fenderlight.  And a few years back I saw some neat aftermarket fender sets with side skirts on them, sort of like the old Indian motorcycles.  Forget who made them, but they came painted black.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## jcopello (Apr 19, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> You can use pretty much any ballooner 26" fenders.  I think Lowrider makes a decent pair of chrome ones with ducktails.  You'll have to modify / shorten the rear stays so you can mount to the frame instead of the rear axle.  But you'll have to do that with pretty much any new fenders.  The fenders from the Schwinn Deluxe 7s might look decent, they are chrome and have the bolt-on Phantom style fenderlight.  And a few years back I saw some neat aftermarket fender sets with side skirts on them, sort of like the old Indian motorcycles.  Forget who made them, but they came painted black.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff




I thought the vintage ones were wider than the new repro ones?


----------



## MR D (Apr 24, 2012)

jcopello said:


> Thank you, I was beginning to think i was the only one that liked this thing! I contacted RBR and they knew nothing about it. Came to conclusion that this def is a one off custom. So im gonna run with it, put some fenders on it, luggage rack, new decals on the headtube/chain guard and finish it off.
> 
> Any idea what type of fenders i can put on this since they never came with them originally?




I agree, most any 26" ballooner fenders would work. As was mentioned you may need to customize the fender stays to line up. May I suggest finding an olde pair of painted fenders and doing a thin bare metal strip down the middle? Maybe even a brushed metal look. The old painted fenders can be stripped and the center section polished, taped off, and the outer portion painted (probably black) then clear coat over that and the center section. I'd even add a pinstripe of Harley orange to break up the black and bare metal.

Note: The front fender will have to have indentations for the springer arms, and you'll have to get a center hanger mount, the kind that looks like a "U" with the holes that will accept the lower pivot bolt inside the steer tube. 

Just some thoughts.


----------

